# Concert Pics - Festival



## leeroix (May 13, 2013)

OK. I will continue to add to this thread rather than start multiple threads.  First off, I'm glad I posted on Friday and got some quick feedback because it definitely helped with composition for the rest of the show. Thanks for the advise everybody  As I edit the photos, Ill get them up. 

Enjoy...




BlackKeys1 by keips66, on Flickr
The Black Keys



DaveNavarro1 by keips66, on Flickr
Jane's Addiction - Dave Navarro



KingsofLeon1 by keips66, on Flickr
The Kings of Leon


----------



## harmonn2 (May 13, 2013)

All are fantastic. #3 is my favorite because of his expression and the dramatic lighting on his face, but that's not to take away from the other two at all because they are also great.


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2013)

These seem well-exposed and processed nicely. The lens does well when shooting against the light.


----------



## Steve5D (May 13, 2013)

That shot of Navarro is epic. Maybe, though, crop it so he's a little more to the left?

Nice work, man...


----------



## leeroix (May 13, 2013)

more...



DaveNavarro3 by keips66, on Flickr
Dave Navarro



JanesAddiction1 by keips66, on Flickr
Perry Farrell



KingsofLeon2 by keips66, on Flickr
Kings of Leon


----------



## leeroix (May 13, 2013)

BlackKeys3 by keips66, on Flickr
Black Keys



BlackKeys2 by keips66, on Flickr
Black Keys


----------



## leeroix (May 13, 2013)

more...



JanesAddiction2 by keips66, on Flickr
Janes Addiction



BadReligion by keips66, on Flickr
Bad Religion


----------



## leeroix (May 13, 2013)

KingsofLeon3 by keips66, on Flickr
Kings of Leon



JanesAddiction3 by keips66, on Flickr
Perry Ferrell getting drunk!


----------



## leeroix (May 13, 2013)

I know I have way too many pics here... But thats a good thing right?



BlackKeys4 by keips66, on Flickr
Patrick Carney - The Black Keys



BlackKeys5 by keips66, on Flickr

Dan Auerbach - The Black Keys


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2013)

SonofaBEEhive, man!!!  ...the pics just keep getting better and better!!!!


----------



## R3d (May 13, 2013)

These are great!


----------



## 5timedad4ever (May 13, 2013)

They were all great pics. I really enjoyed the life like capture you provided with these photos. Keep shooting these pics were well worth looking at.


----------



## gregtallica (May 14, 2013)

These are so awesome. I'm loving every single one. You're a lucky dude!


----------



## leeroix (May 14, 2013)

JanesAddiction4 by keips66, on Flickr



Shins1 by keips66, on Flickr



KingsofLeon4 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> SonofaBEEhive, man!!!  ...the pics just keep getting better and better!!!!



TOTALLY this great set!!!


----------



## gregtallica (May 14, 2013)

Great detail on Dave's nipple ring!


----------



## leeroix (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Guys! Im actually kinda sad that I'm not there shooting this week. It was so much fun! I met some really cool people too! Cant wait until the next gig!


----------



## leeroix (May 16, 2013)

slightly different angle, different crop, and BW...



DaveNavarro4 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 16, 2013)

Leeroix, you look a bit like Perry Farrell in your avatar!  Great set man.  Looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## leeroix (May 16, 2013)

haha he was copying me....


----------



## leeroix (Jan 30, 2014)

Diggin it up but... I tried some different processing from some stuff I just learned.



BLACKKEYSREEDIT2 by keips66, on Flickr



BLACKKEYSREEDIT by keips66, on Flickr


----------

